# Will my US led Tv work in Dubai in HD?



## Adel (Aug 15, 2009)

im moving to Dubai in few weeks and thinking wither to take my expensive Samsung led i just bought with me, ive got a good shipping rate (200$) the only thing i think i will have an issue with is the different in the system between NTSC (USA) and PAL in Dubai.

I'm not sure if PAL/NTSC still exist when using HDMI through the satellite box. 
I will buy HD satellite box in Dubai and hook it to the TV through HDMI. And for the power it'd not an issue, any converter will do the job.

So, Will i be having issues with PAL/NTSC differences?


----------



## Adel (Aug 15, 2009)

i'm wondering if there is somebody who brought TV from the US


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

This question has been answered numerous times, so please do a search to obtain comprehensive info.

-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes it will work. plug sockets are 3 point english but all applicances are 2 point ameican so converters are easy to come across and work fine.


----------



## Adel (Aug 15, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> This question has been answered numerous times, so please do a search to obtain comprehensive info.
> 
> -


The forum search engine does not work! i tried to do research and no result comes out.
would you give me some links?

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The search facility works - I have just tested it.

Go to the search option on the top bar, select advanced seach and enter your key words, then select Dubai forum.

It's very simple.

-


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Ever taken into consideration that we are 240V in DBX and the US is only 110V or does the unit have an external variable voltage situation?


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Adel

I am pretty sure that when connecting through HDMI PAL/NTSC does not matter. However unlike Dishnetwork in US, there is no HD broadcast here in Dubai yet. I heard that there are plans to introduce the HD channels later in the year. Its unfortunate but true. So you will be using the HDMI as an A/V with much lower resolution. When I moved from Canada I had a similar issue and I decided not to bring my TV due to the following:
1. No international warranty on TV's purchased in North America.
2. Voltage issues which you can overcome by buying a voltage regulator.
3. There are not many DVD's available here with HDMI so you will need to bring your DVD as well. Therefore you need to bring your movies. The original movies that you buy comes in PAL so you will need to buy a DVD player anyways.

So I bought a new TV here which has multiple system (can work in US/ Canada) and multiple voltage. In addition TV's are not too expensive here- a good 46 samsung will cost you approx USD 3,000

Hope the above gives you enough info to make an informed decision.


----------

